# Pig racing in Texas next to Mosque



## SmokinAl (Mar 13, 2011)

I know this isn't about smoking, but is is about pigs. Got this in my email today.

*The pig farmer was there first!!! *



*Ya gotta love this guy.  The leader of the Mosque wants the pig farmer to move **his** pigs.   Once again, another example of the “Religion of Peace and Tolerance.”   I would start having pork BBQ’s every Friday night after the races so the smoke would waft over to their compound.  *



> [font=Arial, sans-serif]http://www.youtube.com/embed/dUr1NxJDC94?rel=0[/font]


----------



## ak1 (Mar 13, 2011)

Good for the farmer.

Funny thing is I have a few muslim neighbours, and they usually compliment me when I'm smoking pork, about how nice it smells. Heck, the kids usually come running over to see what I'm cooking.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 13, 2011)

That's great AK, that's how the world should be, getting along with your neighbors. Let's face it were all brothers, someday maybe the whole world will just get along!


----------



## gnubee (Mar 13, 2011)

This is the kind of argument that no one can win. Anyone and everyone joining in can however lose.


----------

